# Medical test.



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

I am in Dubai now and applying for a employment visa. 

My question is .... Can i do a medical check-up in private hospital before check-up in Government Hospital so that my employer may not have to waste all his money on me if i fail in medical test. ( by doing so, i think employer can safe his/her money ).

If any private hospital where i can test in then, suggest me. thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You should have thought about that before you came out. I guess you could walk into any clinic and pay to have one done but it will not be accepted for the visa process plus I am not sure if how well received it would be at the clinic itself and what sort of questions you would be asked. I would stick it out if I were you.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

snmchm said:


> I am in Dubai now and applying for a employment visa.
> 
> My question is .... Can i do a medical check-up in private hospital before check-up in Government Hospital so that my employer may not have to waste all his money on me if i fail in medical test. ( by doing so, i think employer can safe his/her money ).
> 
> If any private hospital where i can test in then, suggest me. thank you.


What are your biggest concerns about having the medical? Why do you feel it necessary to be pre-screened? Say for example you pre-screen shows up something that would mean you fail your medical what do you plan to do next? you sound really concerned. Good luck


----------



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> You should have thought about that before you came out. I guess you could walk into any clinic and pay to have one done but it will not be accepted for the visa process plus I am not sure if how well received it would be at the clinic itself and what sort of questions you would be asked. I would stick it out if I were you.



thank you for the response...

I didnt go through any medical test now , but i wish to go one in as a pre-test in a private hospital by self expense. I want to check HIV & T.B as, government hospital usually checking this for visa processing.


----------



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks for those quick response...

so here gonna explain in little more detail.. I know i am fit and fine as usual yet, i would like to do a pre-screen or pre-medical test before facing government hospital to make sure and confirm that i am fit just for self-satisfaction.

Because... usually, i am hearing that some or many employer lost their money in thier employee medical test field. I think here in Dubai, Medical test come next after visa application completed. so if medical test fail then i don;t think employer can claim back their money which he or she spent on visa application. 

so therefore, if some one else or me , fail in medical test then its a money waste of employer which i really dn;t wish to happen so..


----------

